

MinION - $900 usb-powered DNA sequencer - justinmares
http://www.gizmag.com/minion-disposable-dna-sequencer/21513/

======
bedris
Jonathan Rothberg is skeptical:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2012/02/18/who-
dou...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2012/02/18/who-doubts-the-
usb-thumb-drive-sequencer-a-rival/)

